# The Bachmann "Big Hauler"... in On30!



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Check it out! 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/gallery.php 

The famous "Big Hauler" is scaled down to On30!

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that Scot. Very cool!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice model. 

Speaking of G/Fn3-On30 carry over.... There is a company in Germany making a resin, plastic and white metal body kit for the outside frame 2-8-0 in On30 to convert it to the very pretty Resita 0-8-0T logging engines. Maybe someone will do the same for the large scale one?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.ks-modelleisenbahnen.de/html/ks-modelle.html


----------

